# Questions About Fixing A Bed: Slats or Plywood?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

So our bed broke.

It was a pretty beefy bed but they used biscuits for the joinery. Maybe that is common, but I was kind of surprised since one biscuit sheared in half and another was starting to split :huh:

Anyway, since my wife hated the mattress, one day when I wasn't home she had someone haul away the mattress AND the box spring.

So instead of splitting up the money between a new mattress AND a new box spring, I thought we could just spend all of it on getting a better mattress.

So if you are going to be using JUST a mattress and no box spring, would you put it over slats (for better air circulation) or over plywood (for better support)?

And what thickness of plywood (or other sheet good) would you use and how far would the slats be spaced (if using slats) and what size of stock?

Oh, and what sort of joints should I use to fix the bed now? Should I use the rail hooks (or whatever they are called)? M&T Joints? Something else?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Since you are using a mattress only, you will definetly need to use a solid base for it. I'd recommend 3/4" plywood with several 1" holes drilled in it for air Circulation. I'd use 1 1/2" cleats glued and screwed to the side rails for support of the plywood.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> "I'd use 1 1/2" cleats glued and screwed to the side rails for support of the plywood."


I have to admit that I am not really sure what cleats are.

I know I should have included a picture, but maybe I can describe a little better about the bed frame:

The rails are about 5 inches tall (i.e., wide) and about one inch thick stock.

Running lengthwise down the middle of each rail is a long square piece about 3/4" X 3/4" X 3/4" that is screwed into the rail. That is what supported the box spring.

However, now that I think about it, I am pretty sure this bed had slats, too... 

BTW: The biscuits were in the stiles in the FOOTBOARD, so the bed collapsed when the footboard started to fall apart (I had originally thought it was where the rails were joined to the stiles).


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Hopefully this drawing will help illustrate what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, Mission is my Mission.

I am going to start a separate thread with new questions relating to the posts which I am going to have to join.

thanks again.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Thank you so much, Mission is my Mission.
> 
> I am going to start a separate thread with new questions relating to the posts which I am going to have to join.
> 
> thanks again.


LOL How do you join a thread that you started?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

The new thread is at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/shaker-bed-repai-need-help-wood-selection-joints-52586/

It deals with the issues retailing to the posts and the rails, which must be joined to one another (not me joining a forum thread).

thanks.


----------

